# Photoshop CS4 noch ausreichend?



## mirscho (28. Dezember 2014)

Einen schönen guten Abend!

Da ich günstig die CS4 Version von Photoshop haben könnte würde ich doch gerne vorher euren Rat wissen.
Leider finde ich keine Testversion von CS4 um einen adäquaten Vergleich anstellen zu können.

Ich nutze aktuell die CC Version und wenn ich den Vergleich auf der Seite von Adobe so sehe,
so lese ich persönlich dort nichts was ich vermissen würde. Außer ich verwende Werkzeuge davon und weiß gar nicht das ich sie benutze. 

Wie sieht es mit der Performance aus? Hat hier jemand Erfahrungswerte mit Photoshop CS4 auf einem aktuellen Mac OSX? Ich arbeite mit einem MBP mit 2,2 I7 und 16GB RAM von Anfang 2011.
Das Photoshop weniger RAM aufgrund 32 Bit adressieren kann ist mir bewusst. Nur wie stark sind die Auswirkungen, auch weil es ja noch auf Carbonbasis und nicht Cocoa programmiert ist soviel ich weiß.

Der Grund warum ich übrigens ein Downgrade machen möchte ist der, dass ich einfach keine Lust habe monatlich für etwas zu zahlen was ich nicht brauche. Damit meine ich nicht Photoshop im Ganzen sondern die ständig neuen Funktionen, welche ja ach so toll sind....und ich nicht verwende....

Vielen Dank an euch!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
also ich verwende auch noch die CS4 unter Mavericks und habe keine Probleme damit.
Ich habe die CC noch mit der CS6 verwendet deshalb kann ich zur aktuellen Version leider nichts sagen, aber meiner bisherigen Erfahrung nach ist alles was seit der Version 5.5 hinzugekommen ist nett aber nicht zwingend notwendig um vernünftig zu arbeiten. Mann sollte aber z.B. schon retuschieren gelernt haben da eiinige der neuen Werkzeuge die einem einiges an Arbeit abnehmen natürlich nicht ibt.

Grüße


----------



## mirscho (28. Dezember 2014)

Hi Jan! Danke für die Antwort. Mir geht's gar nicht sehr um das retuschieren. Das wenige was ich retuschiere geht zu gut 95% in Aperture, welches ich immer noch für die Verwaltung und Organisation der Fotos nehme. Nein in Photoshop mache ich dann alles was S/W Konvertierung und Farbverbesserung angeht. Mir geht es um die ganzen Dinge wie Kanalmixer und Einstellungsebenen.

Hast du einen Rechtschreibfehler in deiner Antwort? _"Ich habe die CC noch mit der CS6 verwendet deshalb kann ich zur aktuellen Version leider nichts sagen," _
Die Aussage verstehe ich nicht so ganz...Kannst mich ja nochmal aufklären.

Performanceprobleme hast du auch keine? Ich kann mich noch erinnern das damals die CS3 Version, welche ich testweise auf einen der neuen Intel-Macs gemacht hatte fürchterlich langsam war.
Selbst auf einem normalen Power Mac G5 war es schneller.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
bzgl. meiner Aussage, die CreativeCloud wurde am Anfang mit der CS6 eingeführt, war halt ein dummer Earlyadopter . Aber mir wurde das ganze dann auch zu teuer und da ich noch eine CS4 Lizenz besitze …
Ich habe ein Macbook Pro 2.8 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo mit 8Gb Ram und habe mit Photoshop keine Performanceprobleme. Habe aber für PS auch eine eigene Partition auf einer externen Festplatte als Arbeitsvolume eingerichtet.

Den Kanalmixer gibt es unter CS4 auch schon und ob sich die Einstellungsebenen von CS4 zu CC verändert haben weiß ich leider nicht.

Grüße


----------



## mirscho (31. Dezember 2014)

Ach herrlich!

Nun bin ich doch an eine CS6 Version rangekommen! Sogar als boxed Version und nicht nur ein oller Download. Das ganze für 100 Euro. Toller Jahresabschluss! Nebenbei etwas zu studieren kann schon Vorteile haben.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (1. Januar 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit.


----------

